# PSD4 with black band



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

In going through some stuff I got today, does anyone know what type of cigar this might be:
looks like a psd4 and has the psd4 band on it, but underneath that band is a black band with two R's, one in reverse facing the first.

cant seem to find them on any site.

thanks,
george


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

It might be this: Partagas No4 RR Reserva 2000


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> In going through some stuff I got today, does anyone know what type of cigar this might be:
> looks like a psd4 and has the psd4 band on it, but underneath that band is a black band with two R's, one in reverse facing the first.
> 
> cant seem to find them on any site.
> ...


The only PSD4 with 2 bands that I have seen are the EL's from 04
I'll do a search later to see if I can find them.

Ron


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

yep, thats the one, any idea what they are worth? are they easy to get?

I have 20 of them without a box.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Xmodius said:


> It might be this: Partagas No4 RR Reserva 2000


There is the man with the answer!!! WTG John!!!

Ron


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll PM you.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

They're very expensive.......


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

you guys need to get out more....LOL
Those are the PSD4 Reservas. Cost is around $550 to $600 per box depending on the source.
Beautiful presentation.....black laquered box packaged in a black felt bag. 20 cigars per box.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce said:


> you guys need to get out more....LOL
> Those are the PSD4 Reservas. Cost is around $550 to $600 per box depending on the source.
> Beautiful presentation.....black laquered box packaged in a black felt bag. 20 cigars per box.


There you go. The master has spoken . . . and Bruce is a true silverback whose word I trust.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> yep, thats the one, any idea what they are worth? are they easy to get?
> 
> I have 20 of them without a box.


They are the throw away PSD4's....throw them my way. I'll let you know how they are


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I wonder why he took thm out of the box and put them in a tray.

thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> I wonder why he took thm out of the box and put them in a tray.
> 
> thanks for the info guys.


Some sources had these for sale as singles...20 singles were a little cheaper than when sold with the box.....it's a very pretty box for sure...and each is numbered. I have seen the Reserva band sold on JustFakes.com. Dave has one (or at least he used to). They have a very characteristic smell, way different than the regular PSD4's.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

George I have one. If you want to send me one of those to compare I will.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

There was a retailer that had these but would not ship intact. This is one box of cigars that you would definitely want intact!
Stunning presentation.....making this a collectable.


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

George, 

I'm sure the RR is for Regina Rules, and they are most likely the property of our good Queen, if you would like to return them to their rightfull owner, you can send to me and I'll oversee there return after proper reasearch.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Can't decide if I want to smoke one of these for the Roy Jones fight tonight, or a Romeo Fabulosos. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Fredster, what a teaser. First the new Punch Robustos and now this.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes thats a Partagas Serie D no4 Reserva...


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Of course, if you had more than one.....


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Of course, if you had more than one.....


Cigar ****. I love it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome looking !


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Bastards, the whole lot of you who post pictures like this. :tg :fu 


:r Yes I am jealous! Hell, right now, I'm so sick I can't taste a damn thing. if I had one of those sweet smokes, I'd be forced to just stare at in in bewildered wonderment.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I love regular PSD4's. Now what are these, some sort of PSD4 on steroids?? I've looked them up and only saw stuff like "special blends" and whanot, so what is the real difference between this "model" and the standard ol' PSD4 (besides the black band! LOL) ?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Personally, whle I do think this is a very tasty cigar, IMHO, I think it's waaaayy overrated.

Yes, to me it has the complexity and all the flavor of a PSD4, and the 5 year aged leaf (2000 crop) is the special qualtiy here.

But, after trying one here's what I think:
1) It's a 2000 crop, not one of the best Cuban leaf crops in recent times.
2) Very expensive, for the price of those 20 sticks you can get 2 boxes of 25 delivered.
3) Personally, I'd rather get fresh PSD4's from '04 or '05 and sit on them for 5 years. I think the outcome will be better.

Just my :2 .


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

IMHO, these are too young to be smoked and wasted now. The leaf might be 5 years old, but that doesn't mean it has had time to meld together. I've got a box and won't be smoking out of it until the 3-4 year mark.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

cvm4 said:


> IMHO, these are too young to be smoked and wasted now. The leaf might be 5 years old, but that doesn't mean it has had time to meld together. I've got a box and won't be smoking out of it until the 3-4 year mark.


Goes to show that with this hobby you have to have the patience of Jobe. The guy who bouht the cigars I had gave me one of these and I smoked it last night. I enjoyed it, but I agree, in a few years, they will be even better.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's my 2 cents. Very strong. Similar in taste and strength to a Taboada robusto. Aroma is just to die for. The wrapper is a bit troublesome to keep lit. I wouldn't say it was totally asbestos though. The pre-light has a strong cedar taste. Very spicy and earthy, then after an inch or so the ceadar from the prelight kicks in. All in all I liked the cigar. It's a very strong cigar that won't peak for a long time. It's a great after dinner smoke. I agree these could use some more age not only to mellow a bit, but to also bring out some more nuances and complexity. I loved it, but even if they were more affordable, too strong to smoke every day IMO. I have no problem spending 30.00 bucks on a cigar, but to me I would rather grab a Taboada Canonoza or something a bit larger.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

does anyone want to trade or sell one of these? i love to the psd4's and would love to try one with the black band...i know it is probably gonna get me a few laughs, but i had to ask!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

MoTheMan said:


> Personally, whle I do think this is a very tasty cigar, IMHO, I think it's waaaayy overrated.
> 
> Yes, to me it has the complexity and all the flavor of a PSD4, and the 5 year aged leaf (2000 crop) is the special qualtiy here.
> 
> ...


Funny, I just smoked my first one this weekend, and was completly underwhelmed.


----------

